# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Alarm μπαταρίας LiPo

## asterixx25

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Εχω φτιάξει το παρακάτω κύκλωμα, αλλά όσο απλό και αν φαίνεται κάτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά.
Είναι ενα alarm τάσης για μπαταρίες LiPo στο οποίο ο βομβητής θα πρέπει να ηχεί όταν η τάση πέσει στα 10.2V.
Απο τα 12.6-10.3V περίπου θα πρέπει να ανάβει το πράσινο led και απο τα 10.3V και κάτω θα πρέπει να αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο led και να ηχεί ο βομβητής.
Παρόλο που ακολούθησα προσεχτικά το σχηματικό και κόλλησα τα εξαρτήματα στην πλακέτα, εν τούτοις το κόκκινο led και ο βομβητής ηχούν συνέχεια.

Υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στο σχηματικό ή κάποιο εξάρτημα να έχει βλάβη ?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## asterixx25

Αρχικά το πρόβλημα ήταν στο 2N7000 που για κάποιο λόγο κάηκε και το οποίο αντικαταστάθηκε με καινούριο.
Πάλι όμως τα ίδια...
Το θέμα είναι οτι, όταν συνδέσω το 2N7000 με καλώδια μακρυά απο την πλακέτα το κύκλωμα δουλεύει κανονικά. Μόλις το βάλω επάνω στην πλακέτα κοντά στα άλλα εξαρτήματα δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

Κάποια ιδέα ? Ή μήπως χρειάζεται κάποια αντίσταση αλλαγή ?

----------


## asterixx25

Γνωρίζει επίσης κάποιος αν στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα, μπορούμε να αλλάξουμα την τάση του alarm στα 9.6V και 6.4V αντίστοιχα ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις R1=6.8ΚΩ και ένα πολύστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο 10ΚΩ σε σειρά. 

trimmable.jpg

Η ρύθμιση που θα μπορείς να κάνεις θα είναι από 5.5V έως 14V (περίπου). Με βολτόμετρο θα βρεις το σωστό σημείο. Αν εκεί που θα τοποθετηθεί έχεις κραδασμούς, θα μετρήσεις την αντίσταση που έχει το ρυθμισμένο ποτενσιόμετρο και θα το αντικαταστήσεις με απλές αντιστάσεις. Εναλλακτικά θα κολλήσεις τη βίδα με μια σταγόνα "όζα" (μανό, υγρό που βάφουν τα νύχια).

G

----------

